# waste oil



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Any of you folks making use of it?

I've had plans on building a burner, just was not sure which way to lean.

Saw a few where the guys used a paint gun.

Looks like it works pretty well.

I already have a winters worth of oil... the reason I considered it.

Saw a cup gun at a flea market for 5 bucks, got enough other junk here to put together the rest.

Keep thinking something along the lines of a HAHSA design or a masonry mass design. this would be down at the pole barn. would really like it outside. 

Be nice to settle on something and just get it done...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was looking not too long ago at building a waste oil heater and had stumbled on this page.. some simple looking ideas.. 

http://journeytoforever.org/biofuel_library/ethanol_motherearth/me4.html

I kind of like the Journey to Forever heater..


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I was looking for a pressurized option, semi.

I love the journey to forever site, its been a book mark for years now.

Just got done going over the torpedo heater, thinking hmmmm.

I wonder if the plug would ignite the Oil though?

Its got a tank of some real old kerosene in it and wont fire unless AI hook the air tube up to the compressor , then it will fire and run.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

You can use a old fuel oil burner and change the jet size Just use a good filter and some people use a magnet in the filter or stuck to the side of the filter. pre heating the oil helps burning.I have seen guys blend it with Kerosene, diesel, gas. alcohol, paint thinner anything flammable that was questionable laying around the shop. He heats his shop with recycled oil he is a drop off point for recycling oil. And since he works on trucks A blown injector fill crankcase with fuel he dumps it in with the rest of the oil. to preheat oil the feed line has a coil in front of the heater it blows hot air over the coil' thins out the oil . He use a double remote filter on the feed line of the tank changes them at the start of the season and if needed during the year. ph8a filter.


----------

